# Quick question about big bld commutator list



## Underwatercuber (Jul 19, 2017)

So I noticed while looking on http://bestsiteever.ru/tables/ all of the sheets have a "slope" to them where every next column goes 1 cell down. To me this looks like the sheets are incomplete but obviously I do not understand something since all of them look like this. Can anyone explain why this is?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 19, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> So I noticed while looking on http://bestsiteever.ru/tables/ all of the sheets have a "slope" to them where every next column goes 1 cell down. To me this looks like the sheets are incomplete but obviously I do not understand something since all of them look like this. Can anyone explain why this is?


only half the algs are listed because the other half is just the inverses


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 19, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> only half the algs are listed because the other half is just the inverses


So let me make sure I know what a proper inverse is 
so the inverse of
[U:[l E2 l', U2]]
would be
[U:[U2, l E2 l']]
Correct?


----------



## h2f (Jul 19, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Correct?



Yes.


----------

